# guys i need help...



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

hey guys i got 4 8 inch reds in a 75gallon for almost a year and a half... they usually look like they are mating but thay never layed eggs... i have my aquarium in a pretty busy place where there's always someone walking... could this be a factor that's why they dont lay??? most of the time my p's are very dark in color, thats why i think they're ready to lay.... got any advices???


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

im sure the privacy wouldnt hurt

might be your key


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

marcurius said:


> hey guys i got 4 8 inch reds in a 75gallon for almost a year and a half... they usually look like they are mating but thay never layed eggs... i have my aquarium in a pretty busy place where there's always someone walking... could this be a factor that's why they dont lay??? most of the time my p's are very dark in color, thats why i think they're ready to lay.... got any advices???


I doubt that the issue as they will usually lay at night while you are asleep.List your set-up and everything in that tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sooner or later they are likely to breed, since they are showing so much interest. Just keep their water clean by waterchanges (warmer ones than normal will help stimulate them). You can also add some blackwater extract to the water to replicate natural piranha breeding conditions.

....then there's always the option of slipping a viagra pill in their food.









Good luck!
~Taylor~


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> clean by waterchanges (warmer ones than normal will help stimulate them).


Hey taylor, I am pretty sure that when doing water changes for breeding purposes, you keep the temp high on the tank, and add cold water to the tank when doing a water change. Correct me if I am wrong, but that is how you simulate the rainy season, by making the water cooler. And Mashunter told me to use cold water as well when I bought one of his breeding pairs off of him.

Try this, do a water change 30% everyday for a week. If they do not breed in that time, let the tank sit with no water changes for 2 weeks, but keep your parameters in check while doing this. After you have let it go for 2 weeks, repeat the everyday water changes for another week. They should breed after you let it sit for 2 weeks, and then do your first or second water change. If not, just repeat this method until they do. Make sure you watch all you water params though, because if you (your tank and filtration) aren't prepared for this, it could cause damage to your fish. Make sure you have a large tank, and plenty of established fitration. They will only breed if they are comfortabl enough.


----------

